# Free cricket betting tips for ipl, big bash and ram slam



## cbtfclub (Oct 5, 2016)

With the advent of a cricket season, the every country seems to unite and root for their favorite team. As the matches heat up, so does the cricket betting activity on the top teams and best players. But wait; how does one bet successfully, without incurring losses? You have to keep your mind and body together and look for the best *cricket betting tips*. 
With this extensive list of *free cricket betting tips*, even an amateur can expect to rake in some dough eventually. The more you bet, the more seasoned you become and the more you earn. Choose your teams wisely and see how things begin to turn in your favor. For more information about *cricket betting tips free *for all matches visit our web site *http://cbtf.club/*


----------



## jean.roduit (Jul 24, 2020)

cbtfclub said:


> With the advent of a cricket season, the every country seems to unite and root for their favorite team. As the matches heat up, so does the cricket betting activity on the top teams and best players. But wait; how does one bet successfully, without incurring losses? You have to keep your mind and body together and look for the best *cricket betting tips*.
> With this extensive list of *free cricket betting tips*, even an amateur can expect to rake in some dough eventually. The more you bet, the more seasoned you become and the more you earn. Choose your teams wisely and see how things begin to turn in your favor. For more information about *cricket betting tips free *for all matches visit our web site *http://cbtf.club/*



*Cricket Betting Explained*
There are a number of ways you can bet on cricket. Most bookmakers now offer a deep menu of cricket betting markets, giving you the opportunity to find a range of value betting angles to exploit, whether it be betting on test cricket, one day internationals or the increasingly popular T20 format. Here we explain the most popular cricket betting markets and how you can profit from them.

Here you can find all Today's Cricket Predictions


Match Outcome/Series Winner
Leading Runscorer/Wicket Taker
Highest Opening Partnership
Man Of The Match
Number Of Boundaries
*Match Outcome & Series Winner*
The most popular market to bet on a cricket match is of course the match outcome. In limited overs matches we have just two possible outcomes, that either side can win. In Test matches we have the third possible result which is of course the draw. Betting on a series outcome is a very similar to the above. We can bet on the likely winner, plus the overall exact series score.

When betting on Test matches always remind yourself that draws are becoming less and less likely due to ever increasing run-rates – only inclement weather or a very flat pitch tends to get in the way of a positive result nowadays.

*Leading Runscorer & Leading Wicket Taker*
Within both the match and series outcomes, bettors can also punt on leading run scorers and wicket takers in each innings and/or match. This can be a hugely profitable market as trends often appear, such as leading run scorers batting inside the top 3 positions of a batting line-up in limited overs cricket, as they get to face the most amount of balls and bat when opposition captains have to have the field up during a power-play.

*Highest Opening Partnership*
Highest opening partnerships can be an interesting market to play for punters as well. Quite often a certain batsman struggles against a certain bowler (see Atherton example above) and as such some research into how individual batsman do against certain bowlers can yield decent returns.

*Man Of The Match*
Like in any sport, certain players have an x-factor which makes them prime candidates to put in a special, match winning performance. A batsman that is known to make quick fire hundreds or a bowler that has a tendency to deliver a spell in which he takes multiple wickets are prime candidates to pay out in the Man of the Match market.

*Number Of Boundaries*
Another growing market for punters is betting on the number of boundaries - be it total number of fours or sixes scored. This can be a team match up, where some sides will be packed full of players that have an ability to hit sixes with ease, yet other sides might contain batsmen that look to work the ball into gaps and hit fours. There are also some grounds that suit six hitting, be it due to small playing areas (think Christchurch, New Zealand) or matches played at high altitude where the ball flies further through the air (think Johannesburg, South Africa).


----------



## Giresse (Jul 30, 2020)

jean.roduit said:


> *Cricket Betting Explained*
> There are a number of ways you can bet on cricket. Most bookmakers now offer a deep menu of cricket betting markets, giving you the opportunity to find a range of value betting angles to exploit, whether it be betting on test cricket, one day internationals or the increasingly popular T20 format. Here we explain the most popular cricket betting markets and how you can profit from them.
> 
> Here you can find all Today's Cricket Predictions
> ...



thanks for the great explannation, cricket is not my thing, but I learned a lot from this.


----------

